# touring germany disabled person



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

hi there 
hope you can help with my questions, are the over night stop offs in germany are they the same as airs in france?, i was looking more for a place to stay where you can use toilets and showers also getting round in a wheel chair would not be a problem ? 
hope you can help 
edd


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We haven't been to very many but those we have seen vary just as much as French aires do. Some are grassy, have uneven paths, no toilets - some are tarmac, have great set up for toilet/shower. One at Braubach on the Rhine was very good, with disable loo etc.

What you need to get, which we didn't even know about until we met up at the Mosel meet, is a stellplatz book which can be ordered from Vicarious Books, called - Reise Mobil Bord Atlas 2010 - it comes as a pack of 2 books. One book covers 3353 German Stellplatze and the other covers Europe with 1647 Aires, stopovers and sani stations. - It costs about £25.

Lesley


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I can recommend.....

http://www.top-platz.de/

We have used a number of these stellplaetzen and the standards appears to be very high. We are currently on the one at Fuessen which has all the mod cons, showers, washing machines, dryers and even free wifi.


----------

